# deformed egg- please help



## Ruru (Oct 22, 2017)

hello
My bird just layed a deformed long egg. should I worry? This is the very first one she has laid after I rescued her 2 months ago-
Is this dangerous?
please help 

thank you!


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi there,

I think that you should re-post this in the Sick or Injured Pigeon and Dove Discussions where it can get the attention that it needs (this is the adoption forum; it's less likely to be noticed here).

As you await a response maybe try googling 'pigeon talk deformed egg' - it looks like there have been some previous discussions that could help.

Do you know if the egg is soft? Is she getting calcium supplements (e.g. oyster shell)?

Good luck,
Howard


----------



## Ruru (Oct 22, 2017)

thank yoU!


----------

